# Will They Die Quickly ?



## Goldfish (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello I just bought a fish tank and goldish a few days ago I done all the nessacery requirments but I want to know if they will die soon by a quick glance thats why ive put this photo up


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

yes they probably will die before you upgrade.
you mentioned 1 month in chat which would be to long.

take them back and try to get a 10g and some guppies as a start goldfish aren't really a good starter fish.

you also need to read up on the nitrite cycle in aquariums and how do care for your fish and tank.

thats the link for the article we have here on cycling http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/7125-nitrogen-cycle-basics.html

suggest you read that.

good luck and I hope you make the right descision


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

unfortunately too many beginners find that goldfish are the best starter fish for any tank. the reason for this is that goldfish need larger tanks due to the amount of ammonia that disperse into the water. you would never suspect them to do such a thing, but it happens ALOT. my teacher received a gift from one of my classmates the day before winter break for schools, and it was about a 1-3 gallon tank with an inch long goldfish in it. the poor thing has nowhere to swim and is likely to die in the next month or so unless he upgrades to something bigger. please dont make this mistake.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The odds of the fish surviving the nitrogen cycle and that little filter keeping up with their waste are low; so treat it like a betta bowl. Change half the water every other day or all the water twice a week. The fish won't die from ammonia if you give them clean water, even if you never "cycle" the tank. That should buy you time to upgrade. But expect them to need 55 gallons in the long tem.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

problem is as he stated the first time he is 12, he probably won't get a 55g till its far far to late, even if the goldfish survives that long it will be severly stunted


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I dont think they will make it, sorry. You really need to get a bigger tnak, cycle it, and start off with a easy livebearer, or Convict Cichlid's, as they are near impossible to kill.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

kribensis can you not recommend fish that need large tanks.

convicts can get to 10" and would be almost worse then goldfish due to they grow rapidly when young and small if fed well.

decent starter fish if you have a 30g-55g maybe.

really in a tank that small you can have a betta, snails, and maybe a few small shrimp, wouldn't even put a guppy in there


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree with guppyart. If you are going to keep that little tank, trade the goldies for a betta.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry GuppyArt!!!!!!!!!! I couldnt resist. You cant agrue with me when i say they are hard to kill!!!!!! I had some babies jump the tank before. I found them 2 day's later. I put some tap water in a bucket and put them in. hey started to come back to life. For all i know, they are still alive in my tank!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

